# Buying monitor need suggestions



## vineet09 (Jun 10, 2015)

1. Budget? *15-20k*

2. Display type and size? *AH-IPS Panel and 23"-27"  * 

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? *Multimedia, gaming*

4. Ports Required? *DVI or HDMI*

5. Preferred choice of brand? * any brand* 

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? *No*


7. Any other info that you want to share. *Previously had dell ultrasharp u2412m and liked it.* 

*Thanks *


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2015)

LG 24MP77HM 24" LED IPS -14,400.

Dell S2415H 24" LED IPS -15,300.

Both prices are from flipkart.


----------

